# Speaker Size?



## indianboi (Dec 5, 2004)

What are the speaker sizes on the 94' altima GXE?????????
i want to buy new speakers for the front and the rear but i dont knw the sizes
if anyone can help me thanks


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums!

I recommend checking out www.crutchfield.com

they have a database of speaker sizes for every year model and have speakers available that are particularly for that size and they supply adapters free as well.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I would use Crutchfield only as a resource for information. But they are way too overpriced. Here is a list of some good online sources for better and cheaper products. By the way, dont bother with the rear speakers, and put the $$ into the front components and an amp to power them.

www.sounddomain.com
www.onlinecarstereo.com
www.thezeb.com
www.mainstreetaudio.com

Some brands to look for:

CDT
Crystal Mobile
Elemental Designs
Resonant Engineering
Polk Momo MM6


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Welcome to the Forums!
> 
> I recommend checking out www.crutchfield.com
> 
> they have a database of speaker sizes for every year model and have speakers available that are particularly for that size and they supply adapters free as well.



Azgrower has said it all. The crutchfield free adapters actually cost you a few hundred dollars each. watch out!!!!

ebay is yet another source to look into.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Metra install kits are about $10 here--- http://partsexpress.com/

oops, just realized we were talking speaker mounting, disregard. :dumbass:


----------

